# Muzzy Opener...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I’ve been rollin hard for a week scouting and hunting elk on the Wasatch with my buddy and his LE tag and then I raced down to hunt Muzzleloader deer on my uint, I was planning on staying until Sunday but, I spotted this buck Tuesday night and thought if I see him opening morning then I would take a crack at him because I could tell I was starting to get burned out. I haven’t been home for a while.

Sure as pie, I spotted him this morning and decided to make a move.
I was glassing from 11,000 feet and this deer was below me at about 10,500 about 1k yards away, I planned my route before I left and went on my way. I was able to hustle pretty good and I came right in on him. I had my pack on so I had to discreetly slip it off so I could lay down in prone and take a shot.

The buck was at 125 yards when I went prone, I was dead still. He had about 5 more yards before he was out of sight.

I dropped the hammer and he hunched up hard and ran out of sight and I saw a dark patch right behind his shoulder, I knew I make a good shot! About 5 seconds later the buck rolled back down the hill in view.

Not quite the wall hanger I was hoping for but, hell I was getting burned out before the hunt really started from the previous week! 

It was fun! That Barnes 290 put a 3” hole in and out! 

AND when I got home my meat grinder was sitting on my front porch! Amazon must have known!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shot placement!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

What a pretty buck! Man, that barnes sure did it's job, well done!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Great buck! Congrats.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice shot on a good buck.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

He would be on my wall good job


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That’s a dandy. Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

That's a beautiful buck. Way to go


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Buck! congrats...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like a good’un to me. Congrats on a successfully filled tag.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job - congrats!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your nice buck.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great buck, he'd be on the wall for me! Nice work


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Great buck!!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Great buck...congrats!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great buck. Before I read the story I looked at the pic and said "I bet that's a Barnes" lol. They are brutal!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Great buck. Before I read the story I looked at the pic and said "I bet that's a Barnes" lol. They are brutal!


Yeah, that skinned picture is the entrance hole, hard to see but, easy 3"


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

That’s a nice buck! Love that dark forehead. Wall hanger for sure.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow! Such a good looking buck! Nice shot! Man that's way cool.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! That's one way to beat the burn out.


----------

